# Way to clean up greasy pigeon.



## rx78 (Mar 11, 2008)

I found a greasy pigeon last snow storm in Toronto. He is covered in gressy black stuff that smell like old cooking oil. His feather are sticking together.
Are they any way I can clean him up, or find some rescue place for him?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I used the dawn liquid soap on a pij that smelled like a McDonalds grease pan.
It took about 3 bathings to get that smell to go away.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you so much for helping this needy pigeon.

It will take more then one washing to get the grease off, but please make sure to keep the bird warm, and follow this link to stabilize the bird first:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

Check this source for help:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

Please update us with condition and ask any questions you have.


----------



## rx78 (Mar 11, 2008)

The bird got a first wash today afternoon. 
I washed him with liquid soap which seems doesn't help much, the sticky stuff are still all over him. When I washed him he tried to fly once and picked on my hand and tried so hard to get away and I was having a hard time washing him. After the wash, I keep him warm with the light and dry cloth put in his box (I don't have any cage , so I have to keep this poor bird in the beer box). Is it enough to keep him warm?
How often can I give him a wash? 
I kept the box open all the time, and it is weird for me that he doesn't try to fly away even he looks very strong now. 
Thank you for your responses.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is the sticky stuff like tar?


----------



## rx78 (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes it looks like TAR, but I'm not sure what it is, it smell like old cooking oil. I tried to wash it with my liquid soap and it still there, seems like the soap can't dilute this stuff off.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think its a product that roofers sometimes use that's sold as a pigeon deterrent. I had one come to me many years, ago covered in the stuff. It wouldn't fly or stay warm and was very pathetic looking. I'm sure it felt miserable. I tried everything to remove the stuff and nothing worked. I had to wait until it molted before I could let it go. 
It's really important to keep the bird warm as it's insulation against the cold is covered with this stuff too. Put a heating pad underneath the box, with the heating pad set on low. I'd put a towel in the bottom of the box with paper towels on top to make it easier to change. It's ok to keep it in a box but looking for a used cage that is large enough to accommodate the bird would be best. Make sure to clean and disinfect it before you put the pigeon in it. If a box is the only option put a piece of screen over the top so the bird can at least have some light and see what is going on above him/her. Keep the bird in the warmest room of the house.
Some of the other members may be aware of a product that will remove the goo but I don't.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You can try the Toronto Wildlife Center and see if they can help. A product called Detachol works well for this type of thing. 

Terry


----------



## rx78 (Mar 11, 2008)

Where can I get this "Detachol"? Do I need any prescription for that?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

rx78 said:


> Where can I get this "Detachol"? Do I need any prescription for that?



Do a Google on Detachol and see where you might be able to get it. It should be available in most most large drug stores.

Terry


----------



## rx78 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the quick responses, I will try my best to takecare of the bird and will update his status until he's getting better.
I searched for Detacal in Toronto, it's not very easy to find, anyway I will try, if anybody have a suggestion, please let me know.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi, and thank you so very much for trying to help this pigeon. We have had many that were covered in grease in varying amounts. If your pigeon is heavily soiled, it will take several baths to remove it.

Personally, we never bathe ours every day - about every other day. Use warm water, not really hot but warmer than you might usually bathe a bird. Use a wash cloth to get into all the nooks and crannies under the wings and stomach but keep its head free of soap. After it is lathered begin rinsing it off in lukewarm water until all the soap is rinsed off. Then, wrap it in a towel and get as much of the water off as you can. We then use a hair dryer, set on low, and held about two feet away from the pigeon and direct the warm air on it all over. It may take about 20 minutes to get it reasonably dry. It may still be sticky and a little damp feeling even after several washings. Be sure to keep it in a nice warm cage or box, away from any draft whatsoever. They can get chilled quickly when they are damp.

We have also had some success with using chinchilla dust to help remove the grease. We sprinkle it on the body only and use a cloth to rub it off. It takes a bit of the grease off at the same time.

Good luck with this little one and just make sure it is kept warm.


----------



## nicole (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a pij I found with cooking grease on him.. I gave him a couple of baths with dish soap (Dawn), but within a couple of days he started to feel better and was difficult to catch, so I've let him bathe himself, and within what has maybe been two months, he is almost all cleaned up. He's also had time to bulk up (he was terribly skinny) and preen his feathers in the meantime. The bath water I've provided him just had a small amount of apple cider vinegar in it (to kill bacteria). I also provided him with a heating pad to keep him warm. Hope this helps.


----------



## rx78 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello again after 8 months. Right now my greasy bird is doing very well. He is not greasy any more. His feather is nice and clean after the molt. He lives with my dear friend who was so nice to took the bird after I had to went on my vacation and they stuck together ever since. He named the bird, Mr Kukoo after his voice. 
My friend keeps him in his garage and lets him out to take a walk in the backyard every week. Even though Mr. Kukoo is fine and look healthy, he can not fly anymore. We guess it is because of his injury before we found him. 

BTW I could not find Detachol in any drug store here?!? but we don't need it anymore.

About *Toronto Wild Life Center*, they might be too busy to took care of some rare and more interesting life than my pigeon. 
I left them a couple messages that I had an injured pigeon, they never call me back! (In their system, they said they will try to contact back in 24 hour, so I guess not for pigeon case though)
Luckily for the bird that my friend was kind enough to took him.


----------

